# SOS - achat kafkaïen d'un Iphone 5C reconditionné



## julitabanana (18 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour cher forum,
j'ai acheté dans un Conforama il y a 5 mois un Iphone 5C reconditionné (je ne voulais pas passer par le bon coin pour éviter toute arnaque d'iphone vérouiller ou d'arnaque à l'assurance). Depuis quelques semaines l'écran tactile fonctionne bizarrement. Comme l'appareil est sous garantie, je l'ai rapporté au SAV du magasin. Et là, problème : l'IMEI sur l'appareil est différent de celui apposé sur la boîte dans laquelle l'Iphone m'a été vendu !!!
Le SAV a cherché dans sa base de données et sur les factures de ses fournisseurs si il retrouvait la trace de l'IMEI écrit son mon appareil : rien ! 
Du coup mon téléphone n'est plus sous garantie et est devenu d'origine inconnue. Le SAV de Confo est embêté, mais ils ont besoin d'une preuve que l'appareil est bien celui que je leur ai acheté... Je ne sais comment faire : j'ai bien cherché sur le site imeipro si je trouvais des infos sur mon appareil, mais le site me dit : "is not a valid IMEI number", alors que j'ai retapé 15 fois le n° pour être certaine de ne pas avoir fait d'erreur et que le numéro contient bien le bon nombre de chiffres.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour m'aider à démêler mon problème : d'où vient mon Iphone et où est passé celui qui était censé être dans la boîte ???

Grand merci d'avance de vos conseils avisés


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (18 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Il y a aussi le numéro de série qui est sur la boite et le téléphone.
As tu essayé de faire une recherche sur le numéro Imei de la boite?


----------



## julitabanana (19 Octobre 2017)

cab9900 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a aussi le numéro de série qui est sur la boite et le téléphone.
> As tu essayé de faire une recherche sur le numéro Imei de la boite?



Je vois bien le numéro de série dans les infos du téléphone, mais pas sur la boîte.
J'ai appelé Apple pour faire une recherche sur les IMEI : celui écrit sur mon tél et celui inscrit sur la boîte. Il manque un chiffre au premier ! On a regardé dans les réglages du téléphone et là j'ai trouvé un l'IMEI presque identique à celui écrit sur la coque, mais avec le chiffre manquant.
Cet IMEI là et celui qui est la sur la boîte correspondent bien à Iphone 5C non déclarés volés chez Apple.
Je viens de rappeler Conforama pour qu'ils fassent une nouvelle recherche chez leur fournisseur avec ce 3e et nouvel IMEI... Et là, ils retrouvent enfin ce numéro dans leur listing. Il y a donc eu "simplement" un échange de boîtes ! Je vais maintenant prendre le risque de leur confier le téléphone pour la réparation de l'écran tactile...


----------

